# Ebony - Addington/Farleigh/Warlingham Kent 1980s long shot I know



## WestCoast (8 November 2012)

From about 1981 to 1985 I owned a 14.1 pony called Ebony. He sadly had to be sold to the local horse dealer in the winter of 84/85 due to my ill health.  He was aged 14+ at the time. My mum recently dug out some photos and it broke my heart as I never knew what happened to him. The dealer was very keen to have him and didn't pay peanuts so im hoping he had a good home lined up for him. So I thought I'd post as a long shot that someone remembers him - I used to pomy club, go to local shows and mock/drag hunts with him. He could be lazy and had an excellent fly buck - but he was a nice fella and didn't deserve to go to a dealer. 







Ebony 

Paula


----------



## WestCoast (9 November 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has taken time to look at this post. Knew it was a hugely long shot. I shall bump it now and agin just I'm case. 

Paula


----------



## Dizzydancer (10 November 2012)

I hope you find out some info. Its always sad not knowing what happens to our horses we have to pass on. 
Im sure he went on to have a very happy life- a handsome looking boy x


----------



## WestCoast (10 November 2012)

That's my hope.


----------



## DebbieCG (11 November 2012)

Have you posted his details on Tracing Equines and also Intelligent Horsemanship?

Also you could get his details to share on FB on horse related pages - Right Horses does free ads if you are on FB or try googling for FB horsey pages in the area you think he went to, you could display his details on them.

Also have you thought about contacting the pony and riding clubs in the area where you think he could have moved on to - you could make a poster and send them details perhaps.

He looks a lovely chap and a useful type for a young rider.


----------



## WestCoast (11 November 2012)

Thanks - I might try some of those. It was an awfully long time ago, so I don't hold out much hope. 

Paula


----------



## EstherYoung (11 November 2012)

I hope you find some news. I was in the area around that time but I don't know your pony, sorry. If the dealer was Mr C then he supplied quite a few of the local riding schools some of which are still going. It might be worth getting in touch with them to see if they recognise him.


----------



## WestCoast (12 November 2012)

With thanks to Ester, the dealers name was probably Les Churchill who worked out of Coulsdon in Surrey and, from elsewhere on the web, has since passed away. 

Even this little memory jogger is more than I'd hoped for.

Paula


----------



## biccie1 (15 November 2012)

There was an ebony at north cray riding school (bexley, kent) soon after that time who was probably about that height (I was a kid so can't be sure on details). The only thing I remember is that ebony was a right grouch in the stable and would threaten to bite so probably not the same one.


----------



## WestCoast (15 November 2012)

Thanks - he potentially could have been grouchy in the right situation, but I don't think he would have been nasty I'm the stable. Being such a common name doesn't help.

Paula


----------



## Mince Pie (15 November 2012)

I will put this on my YO's FB as she has been in the area for many years so may remember him 

ETA: a friend has tagged someone she knows so hopefully will be passed around


----------



## WestCoast (15 November 2012)

Thank you. When I've got a little more time I'm going to put it in a few more places as well.

Paula


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (18 November 2012)

Any luck with this yet? Perhaps try posting this in NL...you may get more replies there. 
He looked like a lovely little pony.


----------



## WestCoast (18 November 2012)

I've been dealing with some issues with my current horse and haven't had time to do much, but will try some more places soon.


----------



## Wundahorse (27 November 2012)

WestCoast said:



			From about 1981 to 1985 I owned a 14.1 pony called Ebony. He sadly had to be sold to the local horse dealer in the winter of 84/85 due to my ill health.  He was aged 14+ at the time. My mum recently dug out some photos and it broke my heart as I never knew what happened to him. The dealer was very keen to have him and didn't pay peanuts so im hoping he had a good home lined up for him. So I thought I'd post as a long shot that someone remembers him - I used to pomy club, go to local shows and mock/drag hunts with him. He could be lazy and had an excellent fly buck - but he was a nice fella and didn't deserve to go to a dealer. 







Ebony 

Paula
		
Click to expand...

There was an Ebony at the Horseshoes riding school in East Farleigh when my daughter was there 9 years ago.


----------



## WestCoast (28 November 2012)

Thanks for your reply. That would have put his age at least at 32 - possible I guess but I suspect he would have been retired if still around. 

Paula


----------



## duckling (29 November 2012)

There was an Ebony of that approx height at Chelsfield Riding School in the early 2000's - I know he was elderly and retired so could easily have been 30+ to fit in with the age of your pony. Pretty sure he was a livery rather than a riding school pony although he may have been used in lessons when he was still in work. Could be worth posting on their facebook page to see if anyone remembers - they're Chelsfield Equestrian Centre now


----------



## WestCoast (29 November 2012)

It's certainly worth asking. I've become a little nervous of hearing something bad, although obviously I know he would have passed away some years ago now. 

Paula


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (29 November 2012)

WestCoast said:



			It's certainly worth asking. I've become a little nervous of hearing something bad, although obviously I know he would have passed away some years ago now. 

Paula
		
Click to expand...

I think you should give it a go.  Please keep us updated if you can!


----------



## Nikkikonkarne (28 January 2015)

Hi
Les Churchill was my father although I never met him, I know he has passed away so I am looking for his son Paul who is my half brother.
Any information or for anyone to pass this message to Paul is what I am asking for. I left it too late to find my father and now I know time is running out to find my brother too. My email is Nicolawatson@live.co.uk    Many thanks.


----------



## Wundahorse (29 January 2015)

There was an Enony at the Horseshoes riding school in East Farleigh. Try Roz Hargreaves who owns the riding school.


----------

